# Does anyone have a "special needs" goat?



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Okay here is one I am not really sure how to tackle without sounding politically incorrect or insensitive or even harsh and mean, and I am usually none of those things. But does anyone have experience with goats that just "aren't quite right" in the head?

A couple months ago I adopted a 3 week old Weather to be a companion (and hoped superior weight carrying pack goat) to my somewhat stunted and beginning to develop separation anxiety issues Orphan doeling. I didn't really have a lot of time at the Dairy to pick, but in spite of having a ton of babies available none of them were really appealing to me and I HAD to have a companion to be able to leave my orphans sight without it sounding like a nuclear war siren mixed with an extremely angry flock of geese! So I picked the only baby with reasonably appealing looks.

A cute little frosted Sundgau Alpine/Saanen/nubian. He was very large and nice color and sweet face, so I bought him and home he came (and fixed the separation anxiety problem almost instantly). It was really the second day I noticed some quirks to him... In spite of his superior size he seemed somewhat confused about how to properly use his legs. He wasn't shakey or wobbly or unhealthy looking, just not quite as coordinated as he probably should've been. I figured he was a baby, maybe it was am awkward stage and he would grow into himself. 

I also noticed his slightly absent, but cheerful and sweet expression. He just didnt seem as observant, or engaging as the doeling... Or any baby I had helped raise before, he just sort of seemed "Absent" while in his happy place. He never really did the astonishing and cute "goat gymnastics" that the black doe would, and he certainly didnt hop about with anywhere near the same level of athleticism or agility. But I figured "he is a boy, maybe they mature differently?"

Then on trail hikes, while on leash, he decided he wanted to lay down instead of run and play and climb rocks with me and the other goat... It became clear very quickly hiking wasn't in his future. He preferred to be carried so he could cheerfully (and dopily) lick your face.

Others also noticed instantly the massive discrepancy between the two goats. He is big and strong, and he has been seen by the vet a number of times (because it seemed abnormal to me, and the vet is a very close friend), but everyone notes his "Dopey" and "goofy" expression and the clumsy way he gets around. The vet can't find anything wrong with him except that "it's just who he is" 

He is 4 months now, and I have since acquired another doeling who is super fast and sharp mentally also. In fact she is more athletic and graceful than my little black "ninja orphan" doe (who does actual backflips for fun) since acquiring the other goat it has occurred to me just how odd he is... He is lovable and cheerful always, but just kinda "Slow" in the head.

Do goats get Auetism?
Is that a thing?


I don't love him any less, he is truly adorable, and there is nothing wrong with him being "special", just is that something that just happens? are there mentally handicapped goats? Or are some lines just prone to being slow and clumsy (mentally and physically)

This photo is his typical face expression. He always has this dopey cheerful grin on his face (and one of his favorite things is licking your face.) 
...and yes the goats did spend several weeks sleeping in my bed with me.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Not sure on the autism question but we do have a wether who is special needs but that is because of him having a bad case of joint ill at a young age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If he was deprived of oxygen during birth he could have minor brain damage.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think the lack of oxygen as well....or I swear that's with one of my horses. He is just like your goat and gets very interesting when ridding him at times lol. He acts like he has add. We will be going along and he will look off to the side at times and forget to look back forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I also agree with lack of oxygen. Have you done B Complex shots?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have no idea, but he's kind of really adorable.

to me, logically, some goats would be born with special needs just as humans would. 

when I first got my goats, the breeder had one goat born at her farm who was HUGE. he was at least twice the size of all the other goats. apparently he looked like the size of a 2 month old when first born. he had this special needs kind of look about him, just like you described, slow and goofy. he was so strange looking that his mom abandoned him, so she had to bottle raise this massive goat. I'm not sure where he ended up, but it was pretty adorable!

have you asked the breeder if they noticed anything about him when he was younger?


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Yes to the B vitamin complex shots... 

And he WAS abnormally large at birth (still is actually) that was one reason I chose him. The dairy owner and I had all of 15 min together and I needs a companion animal for the orphan desperately (the screaming was unbearable- she STILL screams mind you, just not CONSTANTLY! And by that I mean non stop until she was coughing!) so I don't regret buying him, he served exactly the purpose of his purchase. And as I said, you can't NOT fall in love with him, he is so super sweet.... But SHARP AS A BAG FULL OF WET HAIR! 

Getting Ash actually helped him a lot with speeding up, (the slow pace of him before, you had to see to believe, like 1/10 speed, and slight confusion regarding the sequences the legs are supposed to move in. 

We called him Ziggy Stardust (after David Bowie, because he looked really stoned all the time!) but then after we saw FROZEN we started calling him OLAF a lot as well, since that is almost EXACTLY who he is personality wise. 

He is just NOT all there, oxygen deprivation as a baby may be the culprit, seems the more likely scenario. The Dairy I bought him from had a million kids this year (when I went to purchase him, I actually did see one goat that I really wanted-the one that wasn't for sale! (A lamancha/Alpine that looked just like a Doberman! I totally wanted her to run next to my dogs!!! ...a "Dobergoat!" LOL it would've been awesome. Unfortunately that was an AI baby and just not for sale. So he was the only other cute one, and his large size was a factor in the decision (I hoped he would vary more weight as an adult!)

...then I got to know him...
Poor sweet and dumb Ziggy/Olaf, got to love him though.
He has been actually motivated to do things faster since we got Ash, he seems to grasp that the herd moves without him (not that it really hurries the pace of things in any appreciable way mind you, but he just seems not motivated NOT to to be left alone.

In feel much better that


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

maybe this is the goatie version of Down's? I think it could be possible.

I wish I had gotten a picture of this guy just to have b/c he was just MASSIVE, and has that innocent dumbfounded look about him, just like your guy. he must be so lovable! I'd love a goat who wanted to be carried and loved on all day long!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Omg... I love Ziggy/Olaf's story. You are very sweet to fall in love with him. I have a soft spot in my heart for special needs animals and people. I actually have experience with both animals and people. I even have a dog that has nothing wrong with him but you just know he is a little special. I think for me it is the extra time and attention that makes me fall in love with them so quickly. Also the reward when you find something that helps the situation they are in, like getting Ash and seeing him improve a little. He sure is a cutie, I can see why you choose him.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I had a wether like this. He was the sweetest thing and I ADORED him. I named him Little Guy. Right from birth he was different. So sweet, but a little "off". He was born very quickly so no oxygen deprivation that I can think of. He was slow learning to nurse, and the last to figure out how to play, but oh was he just the sweetest thing. One magical thing he did was the whole herd could tell he was special, so they all pitched in to help teach him. I remember seeing my great old herd Queen trying to teach him to eat grass, and leading him to the best spots. She had never done that for another doe's kid before, and hasn't again. 

Little Guy is now a pet wether for a young man with special needs. They fell in love at first sight.


----------



## foxhollow (May 5, 2013)

I am so charmed by this story! What a cutie! 

I have a 2 year old Pygmy/Alpine- Molly. We just brought her home last Friday and she is still adjusting but prior to bringing her home, everytime I would go to visit my friend who had her (among about 40 other goats) she would stick right by me and head butt the others away from me. 

She was rejected by her mom and bottle fed. Her and my other doe were "kitchen kids" together. She always had to battle for food and could often be seen in the big herd, off on her own. She is super aware of outside the fence "danger" aka my dogs and anything that makes any noise. She just is not as playful and bouncy as my other goats. 

I hope she merges well. I think she is getting the routine of our farm. 

Good luck with this little guy! What a love!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No matter his issues...sounds like he is well loved!!! the best part is whenyou are having a bad day..he would be perfect to perk your mood!!!

best wishes


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm going to disagree with the lack of oxygen theory. And I apologize in advance if any of this is found to be offensive to anyone, that is not my intent.
I've had three seemingly down syndrome goats before (two born here, from the one down syndrome doe, I was there for their birth, it was a very quick and normal delivery), and they all had a dopey looking face, they're eye's are different than other kids, and if you leave their horns on, they grow very close and they are very flat and thin.
One was rather smart, but still "slow", he was the first to start eating real food, he taught the others how, yet he was still just not quite right. 
The adult doe was very slow, and bawled at everything, whether it was a goat coming to eat by her or because one took her grain, she was also VERY mean to the other's. 
Her doeling is a bit pushy and off as well, those eyes and horn set says it all. It's one of the first things I look for when buying Boers now, I've never experienced it in the dairy breeds thus far.

If they have close horns, I pass, if they have interesting looking eyes, I pass, if they seem to bawl a lot, I pass.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I also have one who seems like this. His name is Idzi and we also kept him as a companion animal for my buck, Hallifer. Idzi (pronounced EE-jee) was born a triplet, (brother and sister) out of a first freshener doe. My uncle was there for their birth and said that one was needing help. The last one. So I do have to agree with the "lack of oxxygen" theory because he was the third born. He is also so sweet, and always wants the company of a human over a goat. For the first couple of weeks he spend it trying to figure out what his legs were, while the other kids were lapping him in development. My dad fell in love with him, and knew we needed a companion for our buck coming home, so he stayed. He always had a very keen interest in food but, seemed... slower than the other 13 kids. His brother and sister are very nicce kids and were sold to 4-H kids for projects. I do think that they will do very well, but very glad Idzi didn't go anywhere. He's just not all there, and too sweet of a kids to go for meat. Actually, his 4 month birthday is today, so he's about the same age. Good luck with your wether! It sounds like we have the same situation, but it's not always a bad situation!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My sister has down syndrome, it's caused by having an extra Y(I think?) Chromosome. The genes are just mixed up, so the baby doesn't grow by the normal "blue print plan" , which in turn causes mental and physical abnormalities. I'm assuming that goats can have chromosome issues, just like people. It could be lack of oxygen, but I'm guessing that it's genetic.

I wouldn't buy a special needs goat for production, but if I wanted a pet then heck yeah I would! Maybe it's because I have 2 siblings with disorders, but I have have a soft spot for the "special angels".


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> My sister has down syndrome, it's caused by having an extra Y(I think?) Chromosome. The genes are just mixed up, so the baby doesn't grow by the normal "blue print plan" , which in turn causes mental and physical abnormalities. I'm assuming that goats can have chromosome issues, just like people. It could be lack of oxygen, but I'm guessing that it's genetic.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a special needs goat for production, but if I wanted a pet then heck yeah I would! Maybe it's because I have 2 siblings with disorders, but I have have a soft spot for the "special angels".


They say when a child has down syndrome, 95% of the time it is cause by them having three copies of chromosome 21, instead of two copies. They say it has a 3-15% chance of being inherited, but that doe for me has always had kids with it :shrug: The only ones who I got to see live had it definitely anyway. She always killed her babies before. The last one was a bit slow, and several before that were definitely slow in the short time they were here.

Definitely isn't the best for a breeding animal, but I don't see a problem with it as pets or a pack goat


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Course you don't want your pack goat meandering over a cliff with all your camping gear either. They have some specific things they do need to be able to learn to stay safe in the woods. 

I have a few over the years that seemed to mimic some of the human gene patternings. I have one this year that I would equate to a mild Fragile X syndrome. Very very tiny very frail and soo sweet. Yeah, I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with him. There is no cocci, no health concerns, it's just who he is.

I had one several years ago I would swear was Phsychotic. She would explode into a frenzy if you so much as touched her. Not the normal I'm wild leave me alone stuff. This girl was hand raised here. It was deeper than that, a true mental problem.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a doe who I fully believe to be bi-polar, she has all the symptoms. Her yearling daughter is truly psychotic. She drives me crazy. 

I used to have a cat who was a bit off. I know the term is not used any more but I have friends with a MR son and they prefer the word, so I am in the habit of using it. This cat was mentally retarded. I have seen dogs the same way. Any mammal can be deprived of O2 at birth, which will damage the brain. Just because the birth was quick does nto mean that they did not get deprived of O2 while still in the uterus. Cords can be kinked while they are being pushed out, cords can be wrapped around the necks, many different ways other than a slow birth.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Course you don't want your pack goat meandering over a cliff with all your camping gear either.


 :shock::slapfloor: ..sorry that just hit me funny!!!....

..


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

im pretty new to goats but i keep my pygmy at a farm at my school and there is this one nubian there who is also slower and kinda seems confused most of the time, i was told it is because she is so inbreed that she isnt quite right in the head. idk if its true or not but anyway that is such a sweet story about ur kids!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They say when a child has down syndrome, 95% of the time it is cause by them having three copies of chromosome 21, instead of two copies. They say it has a 3-15% chance of being inherited, but that doe for me has always had kids with it :shrug: The only ones who I got to see live had it definitely anyway. She always killed her babies before. The last one was a bit slow, and several before that were definitely slow in the short time they were here.
> 
> Definitely isn't the best for a breeding animal, but I don't see a problem with it as pets or a pack goat


If your doe kills her babies I'd say she's not quite right in the head either!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

That boy has the most angelic face! I've really enjoyed all of the sweet stories. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

In case you wanted to see ... this is my special needs "Little Guy". Same look to his face.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well they surely make it up in cuteness!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess I don't see it, they have such adorable faces. 

I had my first baby ever born that I though was "not right". He was so inbred that it was sad. "I bought the doe and they bred her already back to her father, and she was like a 4 generation back to him". 

He was never quite right either but I did not notice it until later only because he was the first baby I had and I did not know what they did or how they acted until I had more babies. We loved him so dearly and cried when we had to sell him, but we were getting to many goats, then I found out they butchered him, I was so mad and hurt. I felt like I let him down. :worried::shocked:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Awww Danielle, he's SOOOOO CUTE!!!! 

Lori, sorry about your special boy.


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

I am glad I started this conversation!

It is nice to hear everyone's stories and experiences, there are times you shake your head and think "maybe it's just me?" But you know, it's not JUST me, because everyone comments on it, asks "why is he so different?" (And since I take them for walks and hikes to the beach and such they have sort of a fan base of people who see them out and about)

You can see it a little in photos, but I think you need video to really capture the behavioral/athletic differences. When you see Ziggy/Olaf with the girls, they are just engaged, alert, and they are full of frolic and they even do gymnastic acrobatics (my black Orphan: "Moesha: the Blaque unicorn" -who has her own Facebook fan page) loves doing backflips. Actual backflips! And Ashre bounces and frolics and leaps up and randomly kicks in all directions... They are little super-athletes. And Ziggy just can barely manage to figure our the leg sequence of a canter. He is also like twice their size. And when you look at him, he is just "Xmas!" All the time. He fumbles after you all excited when you have his favorite treat, tail wagging a million miles an hour, neck outstretched and sometime lips smacking, again slightly confused about the proper foot sequence but so excited that he keeps going eventhough he randomly forgets which foot is supposed to go where next. 

When I got Ashre, he suddenly decided he does want to go for hikes, he just isn't any good at it and he likes to lay down every chance he gets. If, while we are waiting for him to catch up, anyone sits down, he enthusiastically rushes at them (like they have a bottle, eventhough he is weaned) and lays down right next to them smiling. The other kids always look at him like "what's wrong with you?" For a second before heading off to play again. 

It's the behavior that is hard to capture, because I don't think his enthusiasm or "vacant look" translate to still media fully. We added "Olaf" to his name after Frozen came out because he is exactly like that character... So much it's kind of scary actually, I mean he is the snow man that wants to play in summer time! Just a special guy.

My hiking sidekick Corissa decided to look for beach glass, this is when he decided to lay down by her (a favorite thing of his) and little Ash is trying to get him to play but he thinks laying down next to someone and chewing his cud IS playing! 

...that's my special guy.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's adoreable! You have a very special friend


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

BlaqueUnicornAdventures said:


> Yes to the B vitamin complex shots...
> 
> And he WAS abnormally large at birth (still is actually) that was one reason I chose him. The dairy owner and I had all of 15 min together and I needs a companion animal for the orphan desperately (the screaming was unbearable- she STILL screams mind you, just not CONSTANTLY! And by that I mean non stop until she was coughing!) so I don't regret buying him, he served exactly the purpose of his purchase. And as I said, you can't NOT fall in love with him, he is so super sweet.... But SHARP AS A BAG FULL OF WET HAIR!
> 
> ...


Hes adorable!! so sorry he isn't what you wanted him for .but so glad you love him!! I would take him in a heartbeat but I have pet goats not packing goats like you. I have two five month Nigerians does that it is impossible to get close too. They are getting a little better but don't try to cut their hooves. you would think I was killing them, and they hurt. I want a goat that laps my face..lol


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Sweet definitely buys them points! He has a major fan base... He recently moved to live with a nice hippy chick and her orphan goat, and they literally walk a "flower curcuit" every day, eating mostly flowers. He is going to be part of a children's education and petting zoo... Which seems perfect for his sweet disposition.


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Okay, little update!
Ziggy-Olaf went to live with a Hippy chick and her rescue goat. Now they are starting a refuge/dairy/petting zoo and my girls sometimes hang out in their pastures. So Ziggy-Olaf and Moesha have reunited (and still are besties) but HOLY CRAP did he
Ever have a grown spurt!
All at once he grew nearly 6inches in height! We are talking he went from "Labrador" to "Small pony!" in 2 weeks! He was not significantly larger than Mo to easily twice her size! It's just astonishing. 

...also watching them frolick, he STILL hasn't quite mastered the order that the legs are supposed to go in while attempting to run... The legs kind or swing and kick randomly... It totally requires a YouTube video! It looked odd when he was a baby... It is indescribably funny and weird looking now that he looks like he should be a thoroughbred race horse! 

Anyway, I just had to update you guys on how he is progressing... And just for fun photos:


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Just for giggles, this was them as babies (they have the same birthday!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

ahhh sweet babies


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad everything worked out for him


----------

